# Someone post a fish for me to draw please



## myexplodingcat

Preferably one I haven't drawn yet 

For examples of my style:
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=382626
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=380530

Please give me a nice, clear photo!


----------



## Meade

I'll post one when I get home


----------



## myexplodingcat

I'll draw one after school tomorrow!


----------



## MameJenny

Could you please do Opalo?  He's a cellophane delta tail male. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Meade

Here is Enceladus!



















Thanks if you choose him!


----------



## ricepattyfish5

Could you do one of Iggy for his birthday please?? (maybe even with a cute little birthday hat?? lol) Thanks so much!!


----------



## myexplodingcat

I'll message you guys once I get done with your fish. Thanks!

Thread's closed until further notice because I'm busy. It'll reopen once I get these guys done.


----------



## myexplodingcat

In case anyone's still checking the thread for updates, or just wondering where I've gone. I will come back to this project--it's just been put off for a little while.

I haven't gotten a whole lot of time to work on art of any sort because prom is this Saturday for me, and I've just come down with some sort of virus that's making me dizzy and sleepy and also causing me to want to consume mass amounts of candy for some reason. Seriously, this amount of sugar on a normal day? I'd be disgusted with it by now. But it seems to be making me feel better.

...so until it stops doing so... omnomnom Good&Plenty chocolate pudding 7-Up cosmic brownies Jolly Ranchers sugary strawberries and suddenly-cheap Easter candy

yessssss

and also corn on the cob but that isn't sugary so it didn't make the list

but it's still delicious


----------



## ricepattyfish5

oh my that is terrible sounding!!! Well you just work on getting better -- that's that most important thing!!  Have to look great for Prom!!!


----------



## myexplodingcat

I'm starting to get to these again!

Here's Opalo.

As always, PM me with your email if you want a high-quality version. (They're also going to be available on my DeviantArt account soon; my username there is myexplodingcat too. I have some kinks to iron out in that though.)

It'll be a day or two before I get the others done. I danced for three hours straight in an extravagant steampunk dress at Prom last night and was too tired to take a shower when I got home, so I've got kinda stiff muscles now and I'm nursing a bit of a headache. It was fun, though.


----------



## MidnightsSong

Ohhh!!! My boy Confetti?
http://25.media.tumblr.com/3a449c58ddfd8cd62620c8e2cdef2049/tumblr_myct41AUGz1qmqxj5o10_1280.jpg

And if you'd also like to do Finn, I might cry!
https://scontent-b-lax.xx.fbcdn.net...291_839999156013551_3482821315727865157_n.jpg



EDIT
ACK I SUCK!! I'm SORRY JUST SAW THE THREAD IS CLOSED!


----------



## Agent13

Do you do fish other then bettas ? 
I have a couple pretty bettas but I have fantastic pics of some others if you want a drastically different fish . 

A cute face shot of my bfs red severum from last night (Jaysees fish) 








My ornate bichir named Baybay 








One of our new discus . Royal blue snakeskin is the type . It's a juvie 










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## myexplodingcat

MidnightsSong said:


> Ohhh!!! My boy Confetti?
> http://25.media.tumblr.com/3a449c58ddfd8cd62620c8e2cdef2049/tumblr_myct41AUGz1qmqxj5o10_1280.jpg
> 
> And if you'd also like to do Finn, I might cry!
> https://scontent-b-lax.xx.fbcdn.net...291_839999156013551_3482821315727865157_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT
> ACK I SUCK!! I'm SORRY JUST SAW THE THREAD IS CLOSED!


Ahhhhhh those are beautiful 

I'm afraid you've inadvertently hit my weak spot... pretty fish :O

(of course basically all bettas are pretty, so I end up drawing a lot of fish)

That's it, I'm going to draw these. But first-fish-first-served, so the others will have to have their turn. And it might be a while because right now I have the flu (seriously, immune system? Can you be healthy long enough for me to think straight?) and they've been waiting for like a week. But I will get to you guys!



As for the non-bettas... I have no clue how to draw those :shock:

I could take a crack at them, but I'd probably need at least two pics per fish from different angles in order to learn what they look like. I've never been good at just copying pictures exactly. It might look like that's what I'm doing, but what I actually do when I draw is the process I describe in the tutorial linked in my sig, which is quite a bit different and a heck of a lot easier!

(That's why I decided to make it into a tutorial: so that people who were just trying to copy pictures could understand what they were seeing a little bit better.)

Bettas are roughly uniform in shape even if they have lots of individual characteristics, so if I can't see a particular characteristic in one photo, I have a good guess as to what I'm missing. I don't know what's going on with other fish, though, and I also don't have one swimming right in front of me as a rough reference model.

But I will probably try if you give me more pictures.


----------



## myexplodingcat

Started Enceladus's sketch 'cause I'm feeling a little better than yesterday, but I feel like it could be better because my hands are still kinda shaky.

Sigh. Later. I want to get him right.

Is he a marble? His coloring is so extravagant


----------



## myexplodingcat

*Enceladus is done!*

Man, talk about detail work. I wanted to get him right though.

I've never drawn a marble before! His coloring is crazy. :O

Iggy's up next on the list. I hope to get him done soon so it's not *too* late for his birthday.  One goofy birthday hat pic coming up for what can actually be a rather grumpy fish. Adorably grumpy, though. XD Iggy's awesome.

Here's Enceladus. I couldn't stop thinking of his name as "Enchiladas" while I was drawing it, so hopefully he looks like a fish and not a plate of Mexican food.

As always, PM me with your email address if you want a cleaner, high-quality version. Still working on the DeviantArt thing.


----------



## Meade

myexplodingcat yes he is a marble and has now got more colour on fins... More red Lol! That pic is amazing! Thanks!

You have any questions about dA? I've been using it since 2004!


----------



## MidnightsSong

myexplodingcat said:


> Ahhhhhh those are beautiful
> 
> I'm afraid you've inadvertently hit my weak spot... pretty fish :O
> 
> (of course basically all bettas are pretty, so I end up drawing a lot of fish)
> 
> That's it, I'm going to draw these. But first-fish-first-served, so the others will have to have their turn. And it might be a while because right now I have the flu (seriously, immune system? Can you be healthy long enough for me to think straight?) and they've been waiting for like a week. But I will get to you guys!
> 
> 
> 
> As for the non-bettas... I have no clue how to draw those :shock:
> 
> I could take a crack at them, but I'd probably need at least two pics per fish from different angles in order to learn what they look like. I've never been good at just copying pictures exactly. It might look like that's what I'm doing, but what I actually do when I draw is the process I describe in the tutorial linked in my sig, which is quite a bit different and a heck of a lot easier!
> 
> (That's why I decided to make it into a tutorial: so that people who were just trying to copy pictures could understand what they were seeing a little bit better.)
> 
> Bettas are roughly uniform in shape even if they have lots of individual characteristics, so if I can't see a particular characteristic in one photo, I have a good guess as to what I'm missing. I don't know what's going on with other fish, though, and I also don't have one swimming right in front of me as a rough reference model.
> 
> But I will probably try if you give me more pictures.


Oh my goodness! Thank you!!!!
Of course, I'm okay with waiting! Everyone before me has waited longer and deserve there's first. S'all good.

And oh no!!! Get better! The flu is not fun at all!


----------



## shyanne

Can you do my two bettas? I don't mind waiting till you get done with everyone else. :-D

Kaida:















Julie:








Thanks!


----------



## myexplodingcat

*Iggy!*

Happy B-day, Iggy!

ricepattyfish, I think you mentioned he's really possessive of his snail and likes hanging out on those leaves and glaring at you. (What a character! XD)

It looks like Iggy in the shade vs. Iggy's lit face is remarkably different, color-wise. If both pics are accurate... well, he must be some kind of rainbow fish! I tried to get the color right but I'm not sure.

If I got something wrong on either count, let me know so I can fix it for you. Which wouldn't be difficult or hurt my feelings or anything like that, so don't feel bad about telling me.

Wow. I'm going to find an easier fish to draw--he took a while! But he was a fun one. :3


----------



## ricepattyfish5

myexplodingcat said:


> Happy B-day, Iggy!
> 
> ricepattyfish, I think you mentioned he's really possessive of his snail and likes hanging out on those leaves and glaring at you. (What a character! XD)
> 
> It looks like Iggy in the shade vs. Iggy's lit face is remarkably different, color-wise. If both pics are accurate... well, he must be some kind of rainbow fish! I tried to get the color right but I'm not sure.
> 
> If I got something wrong on either count, let me know so I can fix it for you. Which wouldn't be difficult or hurt my feelings or anything like that, so don't feel bad about telling me.
> 
> Wow. I'm going to find an easier fish to draw--he took a while! But he was a fun one. :3


WOW!!! You got his colors SPOT ON!!!! At every angle I look at him, your picture is EXACTLY perfect down to the very scale!!!! I adore it!!! Thank you so much!!! Yes he is definitely a character lol -- grumpy old man!!! And I love that you added his snail and leaf in there!!! THank you!!! He is going to adore this!!!! )))


----------



## myexplodingcat

XD I'm glad you like it so much! You're welcome!


----------



## ricepattyfish5

And the bow on snowflake -- hilarious!!! Too cute!!!!  thank you so much!!!


----------



## myexplodingcat

*And the void wonked first*

So, I started to do Confetti...

...but my midnight brain took over. _Hmm... neon green..._

Today was my last day of high school. FOREVER. (YAY.) This is the result. I'll do a more realistic one later, but I wanted to play a little bit first.

Confetti has stared into the void

and the void

has wonked first.

Anyway, as you can see, I did this directly over the top of the original photograph. I don't normally do that because I want the drawing practice and it's just too easy to trace over, but I didn't want to spend too long on copying everything down because it's a more complex drawing than the quick ones I normally do for you guys. Also, I cheated and the original (well, sort of original, with hue and saturation and lightness messed with) pic is underneath, filling in my coloring gaps. 

Also, anyone who got the Homestuck reference above: you rock. XD

Now that you've taken a peek behind the scenes, here's the drawing.


----------



## myexplodingcat

Oh, and also: the HQ version, which is huge because the photo was, makes an awesome computer background.

I'll have it up on DeviantArt soon, but it's really late and I need sleep.


----------



## myexplodingcat

http://myexplodingcat.deviantart.com/art/Betta-Fish-Experimental-455878582

There it is on DeviantArt in HQ. You can download it for computer background or printing purposes, if you so choose... It'd take a lot of ink to print though.


----------



## Eponine

If you could draw mikaasa that would be AWESOME!


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet

Bettas... in... Spaaaaaacceeeee!!!!!!


----------



## myexplodingcat

*Confettis*

I'm pleased with how Realistic Confetti turned out! I believe he is quite suffishent. 

His drawing got three favorites on deviantArt within seconds. YOUR FISH IS POPULAR ;u;

Here's the HQ version: http://myexplodingcat.deviantart.com/art/Betta-Fish-Confetti-456239892

I'm attaching the forum version so impatient lurkers can see. But you can download it straight from dA.


----------



## myexplodingcat

Fish still to come:

1. Finn
2. Kaida
3. Julie
4. Mikaasa

Any newcomers be warned: there's kind of a waiting list here. If it gets too much fuller, I'll temporarily close the thread until I catch up...

Wait. Did I draw Julie or not? I think I might have drawn her when I was waiting for Midnight to get back to me on what she wanted for Confetti and Finn.

Lemme check.

...Oh, yeah... I did it, I just didn't like how she came out very much. Maybe one of you can tell me what I got wrong? I'll post her.

Julie's HQ version: http://www.deviantart.com/art/Betta-Fish-Julie-456242572

Maybe it's the background? I feel like her colors aren't too bright, and the yellow rocks are overpowering her.


----------



## myexplodingcat

*Julie Remastered*

This is a gazillion times better. Taking the yellow out makes her look a little grayer, but at least it isn't nearly as unbalanced as before. Suggestions on improving this one are still welcome...

Changed to white gravel, added dark details to make her other colors look brighter.

(This obviously didn't take me very long.)

Oh, and there's this. 
http://www.deviantart.com/art/Betta-Fish-Julie-Redone-456245240

It is extremely satisfying seeing all these pretty fish on my dA gallery page.


----------



## shyanne

Thank you so much! It looks great!


----------



## myexplodingcat

Current list:

1. Finn
2. Kaida
3. Mikaasa


----------



## Rimbaum

Would it be too much to ask to draw Ahti?


----------



## myexplodingcat

Sure thing! I like him.  Do you want me to "fix" his (bitten off?) spike on his dorsal, or is that a normal feature of his?


----------



## Rimbaum

myexplodingcat said:


> Sure thing! I like him.  Do you want me to "fix" his (bitten off?) spike on his dorsal, or is that a normal feature of his?


I don't know if it was bitten off or what... I just got him a little over a week ago and I think he was like that then. It's hard to tell because he wouldn't flare for about three days.

but yeah, if you could 'fix' that, I'd really appreciate it! I'm waiting and hoping it'll grow in before too long and I can see the real thing.


----------



## MidnightsSong

myexplodingcat said:


> I'm pleased with how Realistic Confetti turned out! I believe he is quite suffishent.
> 
> His drawing got three favorites on deviantArt within seconds. YOUR FISH IS POPULAR ;u;
> 
> Here's the HQ version: http://myexplodingcat.deviantart.com/art/Betta-Fish-Confetti-456239892
> 
> I'm attaching the forum version so impatient lurkers can see. But you can download it straight from dA.


YAAAY! Thank you so much!!! I love it!!! :3


----------



## MidnightsSong

myexplodingcat said:


> So, I started to do Confetti...
> 
> ...but my midnight brain took over. _Hmm... neon green..._
> 
> Today was my last day of high school. FOREVER. (YAY.) This is the result. I'll do a more realistic one later, but I wanted to play a little bit first.
> 
> Confetti has stared into the void
> 
> and the void
> 
> has wonked first.
> 
> Anyway, as you can see, I did this directly over the top of the original photograph. I don't normally do that because I want the drawing practice and it's just too easy to trace over, but I didn't want to spend too long on copying everything down because it's a more complex drawing than the quick ones I normally do for you guys. Also, I cheated and the original (well, sort of original, with hue and saturation and lightness messed with) pic is underneath, filling in my coloring gaps.
> 
> Also, anyone who got the Homestuck reference above: you rock. XD
> 
> Now that you've taken a peek behind the scenes, here's the drawing.


This is really cool! Thanks!!!!


----------



## myexplodingcat

Yaayyy, I'm glad you're happy!


----------



## FishWhisperer

I would like one........ Unfortunately I don't have a fish. I can wait though and when I get a fish, whoever wants to draw him will be able to.


----------



## myexplodingcat

Here's Finn!

http://myexplodingcat.deviantart.com/art/Betta-Fish-Finn-456665215?ga_submit_new=10%3A1401152190

Low-quality version posted below.


----------



## MidnightsSong

myexplodingcat said:


> Here's Finn!
> 
> http://myexplodingcat.deviantart.com/art/Betta-Fish-Finn-456665215?ga_submit_new=10%3A1401152190
> 
> Low-quality version posted below.


DDDD YAY!!! Thank you so much!!! He's adorable!


----------



## myexplodingcat

Kaida's next.

1. Kaida
2. Mikaasa
3. Ahti


----------



## shyanne

Yay! :-D


----------



## BettaLover4life

Can I enter my two bettas?
This is Winter(you can not really tell but he is a double tail)


----------



## BettaLover4life

And this is Neptune


----------



## myexplodingcat

BL4L, I rely really heavily on reference pics, and I'm going to need some clearer ones of your fish if you want me to draw them. I like to get the details right if I can, you know?

Also, if you want any extras based on your fish's quirks/personality, you can include those in your post.


----------



## myexplodingcat

Here's Kaida!

http://myexplodingcat.deviantart.com/art/Betta-Fish-Kaida-457726620?ga_submit_new=10%3A1401579038


----------



## myexplodingcat

Letisha, in lieu of a single detailed drawing (which I can't do well--since your photos are blurry, it wouldn't look like your fish), I made you a couple of signature images.

Each one is basically part of what you already have in your sig, except made extra extra cute. I can make the background color on the one with your fish into any color you want... purple, yellow, orange, whatever (or you can give me a hexcode if you have a really specific color in mind). I used green because greens usually look pretty normal with fish.

I'm guessing that your favorite color's blue, since both your fish are shades of blue and the colors already in your sig are cyan. So I stuck with that theme.

I'll still give you a more detailed drawing if you want it, but you'll have to send some better pics.

Anyway, here they are!


----------



## shyanne

Awh, thats adorable! Thank you!


----------



## BettaLover4life

Thanks! sorry but I dont have anymore pics. They wont stay still.So now I guess I will use this as my sig.


----------



## myexplodingcat

BettaLover4life said:


> Thanks! sorry but I dont have anymore pics. They wont stay still.So now I guess I will use this as my sig.


Haha, I know that tune. Most of Felix's photos are fish blurs too. I've probably taken well over a hundred pictures and maybe one in five or six is decent, depending on what mood he's in. He can be a real camera hog sometimes, though!


----------



## myexplodingcat

I'm MIA because I'm in Des Moines, but I do have my drawing tablet with me.

I'm exhausted because I've been keeping an eye on this one lady's couple of kids, who apparently will obey me and behave themselves because I have pink hair and know some stuff about video games. I may or may not get started on/finished with more drawings.

1. Mikaasa
2. Ahti

If anyone's been waiting, now's the time to save yourself a spot.


----------



## Fishcarus

I'm a little late to the party, but that drawing is beautiful!

What sort of tablet do you use?


----------



## myexplodingcat

I use a Wacom of some sort, and Photoshop. I don't know what specific model it is because I asked for a drawing tablet for Christmas, and this is what my 31-year-old brother came up with. I like it, and Photoshop seems to have overcome its grudge with me for the most part, despite the fact that all Adobe products seem to hate me. Especially Flash and Dreamweaver (good riddance on the latter).

And thank you for the compliment!


----------



## blue sky

ooo
i want a spot please
for butterfly
1 natural
2 second edited
thanks!


----------



## myexplodingcat

Here's Mikaasa!

Current lineup:
1. Ahti
2. Butterfly

PS: The edited image of Butterfly is really helpful to catch the darker shapes, thanks!

Mikaasa's HQ page:
http://myexplodingcat.deviantart.com/art/Betta-Fish-Mikaasa-461162484?ga_submit_new=10%3A1402892447


----------



## Eponine

It's beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## Rimbaum

myexplodingcat: I have a more recent photo of Ahti showing how his fins have grown out, because boy is he starting to show his crowntail genes now.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?p=4605250#post4562066 is my post in the before and after thread.


----------



## Indigo Betta

Could I have one of Ellis please?


----------



## Kiley320

could you you draw my Hansel for me?


----------



## Kiley320

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=385730&stc=1&d=1404504773 here's hansel


----------



## Kiley320

http://www.bettafish.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=385730&stc=1&d=1404504773 here's Hansel


----------



## myexplodingcat

I'm getting back to these again, guys! I've been MIA because a lot of stuff has been going on related to getting into college. Just letting you guys know that I will draw for you, but when it is that I do it is another thing entirely. (That's why these are free... I don't want to have to keep up with commissions right now!)

I think I will draw one right now.


----------



## myexplodingcat

CTs are very complicated to draw. But I think I'm getting the hang of it.

That's what my base sketches look like, btw.


----------



## myexplodingcat

For the curious...


----------



## myexplodingcat

Ahti has joined the party!
http://myexplodingcat.deviantart.com/art/Betta-Fish-Ahti-465933243

I'm not very good at crowntails yet, but this is my best shot at it so far.

VTs are easy, HMs a little harder, DTs and RTs harder still, but CTs are the craziest and most detailed. I'm doing this for fun and practice, though, so don't be shy about posting your CT friends anyway.


----------



## blue sky

looks so pretty!


----------



## TripleChrome

Can you draw a picture of Leo? I'm willing to wait as long as I need to. This picture is from last month, and he has fin rot now, so I'm not sure if I need a different picture.


----------



## TripleChrome

I don't know if the picture will show up. It's not showing up on my tablet on the post. But, maybe that is just my tablet.


----------



## myexplodingcat

Leo's not showing up, I'm afraid.

I'll draw your fish based on whichever picture you send me, so send me the pic you want your drawing to look like! It doesn't have to be what he looks like now.


----------



## TripleChrome

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...079307.-2207520000.1404859469.&type=3&theater

(I still haven't figured out how to post pictures with the tablet that I have, so I'm not sure what will happen with the picture, since it is on my Facebook. I don't know if it will work even with copy and paste. If it doesn't, it's fine until I can get a Deviant Art or Photobucket.)


----------



## TripleChrome

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...079307.-2207520000.1405017988.&type=3&theater

Here's a different pic. I think this picture is a little bit easier to see all of his fins.


----------



## myexplodingcat

Won't let me see it. Try uploading to tinypic.com and post the image address.


----------



## TripleChrome

I treid tinypic.com, but it wouldn't upload (my tablet is being weird), but I have used photobucket before on other websites and they have worked. I'm not sure if it will work on here, as I have never tried it, but if it doesn't work, it's fine.


<a href="http://s1243.photobucket.com/user/zenyattafan1/media/Facebook/My%20Bettas/10485300_1457064644550191_4081196929164049728_n.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1243.photobucket.com/albums/gg560/zenyattafan1/Facebook/My%20Bettas/10485300_1457064644550191_4081196929164049728_n.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 10485300_1457064644550191_4081196929164049728_n.jpg"/></a>


----------



## TripleChrome

That's not working, so I'm going to try it again, but if it doesn't work, again, it is fine. You don't have to do it if doesn't work.I'm going to try a different link from my photobucket.


----------



## TripleChrome

The second one is showing up on my tablet, but I'm not sure if it showing up on what you are using. I think I have figured it out on how to post pictures.


----------



## myexplodingcat

Got it! That's a good enough pic for me.


----------



## bluethebetta

Are you still doing this? I would love you to draw my betta fish Icy. You are such a good drawer please let me know and I will post a picture!


----------



## taybow

I'm _really_ impressed with your cute fish drawings! Love your use of line and color. It's playful and really captures the fish's personalities, so i think. Great job, and I wish you best of luck in your advances in art for the future!!

If you are still _wanting_ more subjects, i have Jacques and Ringo. Jacques recently passed away, sadly  but here are some pics:

*Jean Val Jacques: 
*








*Ringo:
*


----------



## myexplodingcat

I will still be doing these, guys! I just have no idea how long it'll take me. I love drawing your little guys. But:

1. Right now I'm in the middle of driving school, college-related tests, college-related meetings, and still trying to keep my pets happy. Today I was out of the house, running around and doing things for eight hours straight.  Whew! That's one of the longer days I've had this past month.

2. I just updated my Mac to Mavericks and I don't have Photoshop working yet. :/ I waited this long to upgrade--my computer's been bugging me for months about it--but there are still some glitches.

So! I will come back to you guys. But I have no clue when that'll be. Folks can keep submitting pics if they like, but keep in mind that the waiting line is getting longer and it'll be a while. I will PM you when yours is done, or you can subscribe to this thread and see my progress, whenever I start making it again XD

Thank you all for the compliments and the gorgeous fish you keep sending me!


----------



## myexplodingcat

Current waiting list:

1. Butterfly
2. Ellis
3. Hansel
4. Leo
5. Icy
6. Jean Val Jacques
7. Ringo


----------



## BettaStarter24

I'd like one done of Oliver whenever you have the time and after your waiting list has gone down. Thank you in advance and I've been looking at your work and it is amazing!


----------



## myexplodingcat

I finished Butterfly... in pencil, on paper.  It's not colored, but it is a drawing, done by me! Perhaps this will get drawings to those who have been waiting longer and cut down a bit on my list. I think I will do two or three at once, and then scan them or at least take good pictures of them.

It's been a while since I used paper! Maybe the next drawing, I'll use pen and try a bit of a different style.


----------



## hannica

Could you do angel?







Thank you!


----------



## myexplodingcat

Thread closed! I'm still working on previous promises but wow, has it been a long time. I got Photoshop back and Christmas break is giving me some time, so maybe I can get these done.

It's been fun, guys! In future, I may offer a certain number of drawing slots at a time, but I hate to keep anyone waiting when I'm unavailable.

For right now, though, here are Butterfly and Ellis!


----------



## Indigo Betta

myexplodingcat said:


> Thread closed! I'm still working on previous promises but wow, has it been a long time. I got Photoshop back and Christmas break is giving me some time, so maybe I can get these done.
> 
> It's been fun, guys! In future, I may offer a certain number of drawing slots at a time, but I hate to keep anyone waiting when I'm unavailable.
> 
> For right now, though, here are Butterfly and Ellis!



Thanks so much for drawing Ellis I love it


----------



## blue sky

oghhhh butterfly looks lovely!
sorry i didnt reply sooner but i have been horiblely busy


----------



## Elleth

Your art is awesome! Totally subscribing so I can see more awesome fish pictures when you do them.


----------



## Herbert2013

Followings so I remember to check back and put my two (Herbert and Sheldon) on your list once you don't have so many.


----------

